# how often do u guys format and reinstall your OS



## R2K (Dec 17, 2010)

I used to format my pc and reinstall os every month .....but Now its 6 months since my last OS reinstallation....and everything seems to be going fine now....
So how often do u guys reinstall the OS on ur pc.


----------



## cute.bandar (Dec 17, 2010)

To find when you installed your system . 
 Win+R >  cmd > type systeminfo|find/i"install date" , hit enter. 
Mine is :


> Original Install Date:     28/04/2008, 08:43:49


----------



## Faun (Dec 17, 2010)

I don't like reinstalling anymore. Only during major version releases for Ubuntu. 

Installed Ubuntu 10.10 after a long one year gap.


----------



## 6x6 (Dec 17, 2010)

^ same here, i install ubuntu after 6 or 12 months


----------



## pikachu (Dec 17, 2010)

Win+R > cmd > type systeminfo|find/i"install date" , hit enter. 
i got this result:

*Loading Operating System Information ...
ERROR: Class not registered.*


----------



## hot zubs (Dec 18, 2010)

when i was using windows Xp i use to reinstall every month, but now with windows 7 its been 4 months now


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 18, 2010)

I don't know why should I format and re-install my OS? Well haven't done it in a year or more, I forgot basically.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Dec 18, 2010)

running windows 7 ultimate & haven't formatted in the last 6 months..


----------



## ajai5777 (Dec 19, 2010)

^^^^
For me too.Win 7 ultimate 64 bit.No reinstalls after that.I am using avast 5 home as antivirus.


----------



## silicon_fusion (Dec 19, 2010)

hot zubs said:


> when i was using windows Xp i use to reinstall every month, but now with windows 7 its been 4 months now




Same here...With the win 7 i hardly need to reinstall my O.S.Last time i install was 6 months before...Win 7 is more Stable & Secure than win xp


----------



## cute.bandar (Dec 19, 2010)

btw is there any linux person here who hasn't had to reinstall their OS for the past 1-1.5 years ?


----------



## techani (Dec 19, 2010)

I install xp after about every 3-6 months.


----------



## CA50 (Dec 19, 2010)

here is mine


> *Original Install Date:     7/25/2010, 9:38:27 AM*



I usually install OS after some hardware change.


----------



## rockfella (Dec 20, 2010)

I used to install XP almost every 4th day before i started using windows 7 in may/april last year. yeah i was learning and was nuts too. 7 i install once a month or so. still nuts?


----------



## ico (Dec 20, 2010)

My primary machines hardly ever face any reinstallation.

*Old machine:* Windows XP since 3 years. Ubuntu since 2 years.

*Laptop:* Windows 7 and Ubuntu running since I installed them a year ago. Arch was wiped off and reinstalled by me a couple of times.

*Mac mini:* Snow Leopard running since I bought my Mac and Windows 7 too. (1 year ago)


----------



## Coool (Dec 20, 2010)

Over 1year...still going strong


----------



## nims11 (Dec 20, 2010)

last week, got a virus from my computer lab and i had turned off my AV. tried two different online scans but no difference, ultimately had to format and reinstall.
LOST MY UBUNTU WHICH WAS INSTALLED THRU WUBI


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 20, 2010)

R2K said:


> I used to format my pc and reinstall os every month



every month...then u must remember the OS CD-Key..lolz....

Well i formatted my pc 2months back with Windows 7 x64...& m happy dat 
its free from boot file corruption as in XP....


----------



## khmadhu (Dec 20, 2010)

in Office I am using ubuntu from last 1 year, no re installation only upgraded to 10.10  

in home I hardly reinstall, becoz. I use imaging concept, which is far better than reinstalling. system will be ready in 10 minutes!! with all the required applications installed


----------



## R2K (Dec 24, 2010)

KaranTh85 said:


> every month...then u must remember the OS CD-Key..lolz....
> 
> ....



lol
no i have an OEM disc and there is no need of cd key for that....


----------



## ico (Dec 24, 2010)

nims11 said:


> LOST MY UBUNTU WHICH WAS INSTALLED THRU WUBI


wrong thing to do.


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 24, 2010)

I've installed Win7 64bit 4 months back that to install Kies....

Prior to that I had WinXP in my system. XP was installed on May 2008 when I bought this system...never a problem or BSOD.

I think, if u r playing safe with ur PC and use proper antivirus programs, u might not need to reinstall OS frequently.

I remember in my college days, due to a faulty RAM I had to install XP twice everyday, then install Java, then practice some programming...was a routine for me. (n00b of me as I checked everything for a problem but the RAM)

Once a frnd of me asked him to show how to install Java (we had just started Java then) and I started installing XP. He was so shocked...that he needs to format his PC to install Java. It took me couple of moments to make him understand that I'm not giving him half info or hiding any secret settings to run Java smoothly


----------



## Romonster (Dec 24, 2010)

^^^ Dedication.......

When I first got my hands on XP, i used to reinstall it every week but then i got bored after a few weeks...

Now i installed xp, installed essential programs, tweaked it to perfection and made image of my drive using Macrium Reflect and burned it to a DVD.
Whenever i feel like formatting i just restore the image and everything is fine under 10 minutes


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 25, 2010)

Since 9/12/09.
W7 Ultimate.

Going to reinstall very soon.


----------



## prashantvrm (Dec 27, 2010)

About 1 yr ago i need to format it every 2 weaks but now i use XP+7+ubuntu for 2 months.
But i am gonna reinstall these 3 on 1 JAN.

About 1 yr ago i need to format it every 2 weaks but now i use XP+7+ubuntu for 2 months.
But i am gonna reinstall these 3 on 1 JAN.


----------



## papul1993 (Dec 27, 2010)

cute.bandar said:


> btw is there any linux person here who hasn't had to reinstall their OS for the past 1-1.5 years ?



two years. But I messed something so had to reinstall. But the current archlinux installation on my new computer was installed on march this year. Planning not to reinstall again as long as I can.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Dec 27, 2010)

i format on yearly basis. bt ma last format was after .2 n half yr for win xp.....


----------



## _VascoZ_ (Dec 27, 2010)

Windows: I prefer 'repairing' instead of a fresh install everytime.

Linux: Only when there's a major release of Ubuntu.

OpenSolaris: Same as linux!


----------



## syed2011 (Dec 27, 2010)

twice in a year.


----------



## abhijangda (Dec 27, 2010)

I use Win XP and Fedora. I use Fedora mostly. But reinstall both Win XP and Fedora only when there is any major release of Fedora!!
I mean after every 6 months!!


----------



## IronCruz (Dec 27, 2010)

On an Avg once a month......


----------



## papul1993 (Dec 28, 2010)

if you use a rolling linux distribution like archlinux or debian, you need not reinstall you os once every 6 months or so. For more info please search for rolling linux distributions. Also for the newbies to linux check out linux mint debian. Its also a rolling distro but comes preconfigured.


----------



## vav (Dec 28, 2010)

used 2 format it often 
but now hardly format my Xp machine.
may be i am getting little lazy.thinking of installing win 7 for months


----------



## asingh (Dec 28, 2010)

Never. Only when I need to 'change the OS'. Major PITA installing all applications again. Specially games.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 28, 2010)

^
Create an image and use that instead of a clean install.
Or slipstream Software.


And I never re-install games. Install them on a separate partition, just create shortcuts when you format. Some games check for registry entries instead of recreating them though.


----------



## sam9s (Dec 28, 2010)

cant believe so many people just reinstall the OS, its such a pain to reinstall OS and then install all the required applications. I dont remember when did I last actually reinstalled OS ....... I have always created full C image using Norton Ghost (DOS Version). Once the OS is installed with all the drivers, applications, browsers and every damm single thing I require I simply create a Norton Ghost image and keep it on my D drive. If things go wrong (which usually does after couple of months)  all I do is format C: and reload my image. Brings back all my applications, drivers and every single thing I originally installed in just under 20 minutes ........ who cares to reinstall just the OS .....

All the data is safely stored in all other drivers .....


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 28, 2010)

sam9s said:


> cant believe so many people just reinstall the OS, its such a pain to reinstall OS and then install all the required applications. I dont remember when did I last actually reinstalled OS ....... I have always created full C image using Norton Ghost (DOS Version). Once the OS is installed with all the drivers, applications, browsers and every damm single thing I require I simply create a Norton Ghost image and keep it on my D drive. If things go wrong (which usually does after couple of months)  all I do is format C: and reload my image. Brings back all my applications, drivers and every single thing I originally installed in just under 20 minutes ........ who cares to reinstall just the OS .....
> 
> All the data is safely stored in all other drivers .....


That's what I tried to say on #7. Buy an original OS, Internet Security/AV and done. No idea, why you need to re-install a OS. Jesus.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 28, 2010)

papul1993 said:


> if you use a rolling linux distribution like archlinux or debian, you need not reinstall you os once every 6 months or so.


 Debian ain't a rolling distro. Sure there's "sid" and  Aptosid (Sidux), but you can't generalize and say Debian is a rolling distro. :/



> For more info please search for rolling linux distributions. Also for the newbies to linux check out linux mint debian. Its also a rolling distro but comes preconfigured.


Yeah that's a good suggestion.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 28, 2010)

ithehappy said:


> That's what I tried to say on #7. Buy an original OS, Internet Security/AV and done. No idea, why you need to re-install a OS. Jesus.



He is talking about image backup.


----------



## sam9s (Dec 28, 2010)

Ishu Gupta said:


> He is talking about image backup.



yea even i was like wondering the resemblance between his post 7 and mine....


----------

